

The New iPod Touch - luccastera
http://www.apple.com/ipodtouch/

======
steffon
An iphone without the phone.

~~~
naish
My thoughts exactly. At least it will give those outside of the US (or an
aversion to AT&T service plans) a chance to enjoy part of the iPhone
experience.

------
run4yourlives
only 16 GB?

